# Question about bottling



## Joanie (Jun 14, 2008)

I just finished bottling 11+ gallons of wine. I don't care what anyone says it's hard work! Anyway...I used a bucket with spigot, a 1/2" fast flow bottle filler for the first time, and 1/2" tubing on the spigot. The fit between the tubing and the fast flow was not tight so it leaked. I found a tiny hose clamp but that seemed to make the leak worse. I leaked more wine than anyone should and finally used my gravity filler but that _barely _fits on the spigot.

What to you do to make things fit so they are secure on the spigot and not leak between there and the bottle??


----------



## univity (Jun 14, 2008)

I bottle with a primary fermentation bucket with a spigot - I don't put anything on the spogot - it fits right in the wine bottle - just turn it on - watch the wine level in the bottle, then turn int off - repeat with next bottle 


And last night I just moved 12 gallons to 2 carboys, added juice, stabilizer, blah blah - and all the cleaning!! - I agree with you - dealing with 2 kits worth is a lot of work!*Edited by: univity *


----------



## Joanie (Jun 14, 2008)

Hmmm... there's a thought! It's almost too simple for words!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jun 14, 2008)

We use a bucket/spigot a short piece of hose and a bottling wand....To make the hose fit better over the spigot we heated it....[forget, maybe over a candle]...when it got soft we stretched it over the spigot.....that's the only thing we use that piece of hose for.

The piece of hose is long enough that I sit on a chair and have about 3 bottles in a cooking pot on the floor infront of me....[incase I spill] When a bottle is full I put it in another pot for Jim to cork.

Works for us.









*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## grapeman (Jun 14, 2008)

I guess I'm just too old fashioned...... I still just ues the bottling wand and racking cane. Set the carboy up on an elevated area(freezer) and sit on a 5 gallon bucket while filling the bottles. Takes about 5-10 minutes.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 14, 2008)

I use a all of the above, depends on how much there is to do and if I need to use he racking cane or auto siphon for racking other wines. I find that if you put the hose farther onto the wand or all the way on the spigot as far as it will go and use a fuel injection hose clamp which costs about $.45 at any auto parts store that I never have leaks. These hose clamps are much better as they clamp with equal pressure and do not put little slots in your hos from tightening down good.


----------



## uavwmn (Jun 15, 2008)

Joan, I personnally do not use a tube on the spigot when I bottle. I put the bottle right under the spigot and let it fill. For me it is a finishing ritual. I enjoy holding the spigot lever down and eyeball the wine level in the bottle.


----------



## Joanie (Jun 15, 2008)

I like that "one less thing to clean and sanitize" concept of doing it that way!


----------



## JimCook (Jun 16, 2008)

Joan,

I've used wire-ties to clamp the hose tubing around the harder plastic tubes of the auto-siphon and the filling wand. Because of the lack of permanence and adjustability, I was looking into items that are like a screw-on/off version of the wire-tie like this hose clamp: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hose_clamp



I'm guessing that's what wade is referring to above, and since it could be loosened or tightened and doesn't crimp at any point in the circumference of the hose, should work well. 


- Jim


----------



## Joanie (Jun 16, 2008)

That's exactly what I was using! I'd feel a lot better if the tube fit inside the fast flow! It would work better too!





I need to experiment!


----------



## Wade E (Jun 16, 2008)

That picture is a hose clamp but will ruin your hoses from those
perforations in the hose and dont create equal pressure as the fuel
injection hoses that I have a picture of below. These are capable of
creating a more equal pressure and will not harm your hoses as they
dont have a screw threading into those slots.
















</font>

*Edited by: wade *


----------

